# Need some transmission help (pronto)



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

I found a guy here local that has a 6-speed ( a tremac t-56) If I recall that's the same transmission that's in an 04-06 manual GTO. As most are aware I am wanting to do a manual in my 69 and if memory serves this was one of a few that was recommended as an option.

Here's a quote from the ad.
"I have a Tremec T56 6 speed manual transmission for sale. Unfortunetly, I can not tell you much about it other than(we were told) it was removed from a 1996 Chevrolet Camaro and it was said to be in good working condition"

Now is one T-56 the same as all T-56's? I can grab it for 500 bucks and then have it gone through. I'd like to grab it while the grabbing is good cause new they are 2 grand. 

Is this a viable tranny for my 400? If so where would I get the bellhousing?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If it's what the seller states it should be viable. See Mcleod for the bellhousing and TO bearing. 

McLeod Racing - Bellhousings

T-56 has two overdrives and wieghs 100 lbs more than the TKO 5 speed + it's physically larger. Personally, I'd recommend the TKO. By the time you have the T-56 gone through and buy all the adapter stuff you could purchase the TKO 600 which is a sweet tranny and will hold up to all the power you want to throw at it. If you already have a stick you could literally bolt it up in place of the muncie and just change the clutch disc to the 26 spline.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> If it's what the seller states it should be viable. See Mcleod for the bellhousing and TO bearing.
> 
> McLeod Racing - Bellhousings
> 
> T-56 has two overdrives and wieghs 100 lbs more than the TKO 5 speed + it's physically larger. Personally, I'd recommend the TKO. By the time you have the T-56 gone through and buy all the adapter stuff you could purchase the TKO 600 which is a sweet tranny and will hold up to all the power you want to throw at it. If you already have a stick you could literally bolt it up in place of the muncie and just change the clutch disc to the 26 spline.


TKO 600 is a $2200 transmission. Are you saying I will spend 1700 bucks making this work with my car? Remember I am converting an automatic car to manual so it's not like I will have to move anything that was there for a Muncie transmission.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

neither one is a direct bolt in for the automatc, so you need all the manual trans parts, from clutch pedal, shifter, console, wiring, driveshaft, etc. You will be in this over $2000 before you are done, assuming you find a donor car with all the pieces.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

pontiac said:


> neither one is a direct bolt in for the automatc, so you need all the manual trans parts, from clutch pedal, shifter, console, wiring, driveshaft, etc. You will be in this over $2000 before you are done, assuming you find a donor car with all the pieces.


Exactly my point. If I can get a quality transmission for $500 instead of $2200 I save on the overall bill of conversion. If I start with a $2200 investment in the tranny I could end up over $4500 - $5000 before this is over. If I get the $500 tranny a $500 bellhousing, and a $500 rehab on the tranny ... well I am in $1500 instead of $2200 transmission +$500 for bellhousing so I have saved a ton before I get into modifying the car.

Will the T-56 handle 450hp and 450 ftlbs of torque? that's my ballpark for where I'd like to be, not that I will ever track it or test it. We're talking about a rarity when the car will ever get opened up.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

These guys sell an entire kit, it includes he linkage, bellhousing, and prety much everything you need behind the flywheel. If my knees could handle a clutch, this is the way I would go.

Keisler Manual Transmission Kits | All Years | GM Street Rod - Kit Car - Classic Truck | GM | Keisler Engineering, Inc | Keisler Engineering - KeislerAuto.com

By the time you get a scatter shield that will fit, all the clutch parts, crossmember and floor mods, you will have plenty tied up in the transmission.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^That's the way I went. Yeah, significant investment but well worth it. I could have run the T-56 if I wanted too, but I could'nt see the need for the double overdrive and the extra heft. You can run a factory bellhousing with the TKO, and you need the clutch assy either way so that's a wash. TKO allows you to run your factory speedo with no adapters, puts the shifter in the factory location, uses the factory mounts, and I run 75 mph in 5th at about 2400 rpm with 4:11 gears . People


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree...Keisler sells the whole kit. Check out Medatronics Corporation's 5 Speed Home page! before you spend the money.....talk to Paul at that site. Eric


----------

